# Shurflo



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

The filter on our shurflo pump has bubbles of air in it which we cant seem to shift, the pump is brand new and has a non return valve on the inlet side of the pump, the hot & cold pipes from the pump vibrate when operating & occassionally the pump will run on for several seconds, we are running out of ideas on where this air is coming from, the filter is clear of debris & is tight.
Anybody got any suggestions for a cure ?
Thanks

Ian.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hiya
have you got a water purifying filter in the system. If so where is it. ?

The pump is running on becasue its failing to pressurise quick enough. possibly because of the air. try running the pump with one of the outlet pipes lossened off and (put a cloth underneath) and see if you can purge the air out that way. Is the pipework into the pump tight enough as if there was a joint high up that was loose it could drag air in but it wouldnt leak out as being as its high up.


If you do have a water filterand its been fitted before the pump this will cause several problems. I know why fitters do it (it stops the canister being under pressure all the time) but it causes far more problems than it avoids. the bores in these filters are only 4mm dia so imaging trying to suck all the water you need for say a shower though a hole that small.

If its a new pump dont mess with the pressure switch yet as its not that thats causing your problem.

If you get the air out and the hoses still knock about you will have to buy a damping kit. This is a bottle which you fit to the cold line by teeing off and it provides more volume of water and so stops the pipes knocking.

It does work.

I hope my info helps

Phill


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Water pump running on*

I've had a water pump running on for two reasons: the first was a white gunge in the rubber seals (probably from desalinated water) and secondly, the likely cause in your case, scaling in the water heater. The latter is easily corrected using proprietory descaler - Trauma say use vinegar - and stopped my latest bout of running on instantly. Me thinks the bubbles you can see in the pump filter are a red herring; I've seen the same but it had no effect on water delivery.

Oh yes, for what worth, the seals are easy and relatively cheap to replace should you ever need to so so.

Ray


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Phill,
Water purifying filter not fitted, I should have mention that a surge damper is fitted  , it has helped a tad but not fully cured the vibration & noise.
I now suspect the problem is in the freshwater tank, possibly the feed pipe? The tank will have to be dropped from under the van to aid further investigations.  
Will let you know how I get on

Ian.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

dilly said:


> Hi Phill,
> Water purifying filter not fitted, I should have mention that a surge damper is fitted  , it has helped a tad but not fully cured the vibration & noise.
> I now suspect the problem is in the freshwater tank, possibly the feed pipe? The tank will have to be dropped from under the van to aid further investigations.
> Will let you know how I get on
> ...


You may have a blockage in the tank like a leaf which blew into the filling hole when you were filling up or something silly like that. Take the non return valve off and make sure it fitted the right way round or better still remove it tempoarily. Take the inlet pipe off the pump and blow down it. Or use an inflation pump if you can to try and blow the blockage away. It may not be a permanent solution but will prove the point. Normally with pumps of this sort if they cant suck water from the tank the water form the outlet side is sucked in which may be full of air.

If you take the Non ret valve out you will have to suck the water up by putter your mouth over the sink tap while its open and sucking the water up from the tank into the pump to prime it.

Let us know how you get on

Phill


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Shureflo*

Hi Dilly
We had bad vibration from day one on our pump. It sounded terrible during the night when using the toilet. However I cured mine by putting a 1 inch thick chunk of high density foam stuck it to the floor under the pump and then screwed the pump to the foam with 4 coarse threaded screws. This foam is very dense it looks like a load of bits all stuck together, the bad news is now you can't hear if the pump is running.

hope this is of help


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Pump problems now cured  on investigation it was found that the pick up pipe in the fresh water tank was touching the bottom so removing 1/2 inch from the pipe did the trick, now the pump can suck up the water with ease with no vibration/banging & now we can use the taps at night without waking up all the campsite  

Ian.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ian, 
I am very interested in the cure you found for the banging/vibrating pump. I also have a bessacarr and I seem to have the same problem. When you say the pick up pipe was touching the bottom can you tell me was it the bottom of the cold water tank or the floor of the van that you refer to. Sorry if I seem a bit confused but I have had that problem for about eighteen months and thought it was normal as the dealer that I bought it from told me everything was ok.

Phil


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

My Hobby has Shurflo fitted & had leaks on 2 pipes.

Problem on both was undersize couplings fitted which meant no matter 

how much you tightened the jubilee clips on the pipes, they still leaked.

Could this be your problem?

jackeen


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Jackeen,

No signs of any leaks just a vibration/noise that seems to go the pipework.

Phil


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

The pick up pipe is located in the fresh water tank which on our model is under slung between the rear wheels, the tank might need dropping to make it easier to get at. A quick test you can do first if you think you could have the same problem is to remove the pipe from the inlet side of the pump & fit a replacement pipe to this side and place it in a bucket of water and switch on, if its nice and quite then thats your problem ( pickup pipe too close to the bottom of the tank)
Hope this info helps .

Ian.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Ian

Thanks for the info. I'll give that a try

Phil


----------

